# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Lick of the Day

## danielpatrick

Hey there everybody! Dan from Mandolins and Beer here! Been a while! Ive started playing music pretty much full time now and have been working on something I call Lick of the Day. 

Ive been playing as many as nine gigs a week and definitely noticed that I was beginning to repeat a lot of the same things every single gig. I felt like I was on automatic pilot..but not in a cool improvising off the top of my head way. It was more like, oh, were in G againlol. So I started to focus on learning one new lick everyday. It didnt have to be fast, it didnt have to be long or complicated. It didnt even have to be a mandolin part. It just had to be musical. It could have been part a solo, it could just be a part of the main melody.  I just needed something to focus on besides noodling when I picked up my mandolin. Then I played it.over and over. My goal was if I had a gig that night, the lick had to be played in at least one song!  And it seems to be working. Not every lick sticks, Ive forgotten more than Ive played, Im sure. But I notice things just rolling of my fingertips in a way that requires less thinking..this time in a good way. 

Anyhow, all these licks I write out (in my horrible handwriting with zero theory background) and I thought Id start recording the licks to share them in the hopes maybe someone besides me will get something out of it. The clips are roughly 30 secs to a minute. I play them once at speed, or as close as I can get  :Smile:  and then I play it slow. TABS are available for each lick, although I dont know how accurate they are, but they give you an idea. 

Also, its all free. Im really trying to challenge myself to do this for 365 days.its gonna be tough but Ive got a pretty good head start. Im gonna post the vids here everyday under this topic. Hopefully with a short description.  Theyll also be on my Facebook page and Instagram daily as well (Links in signature)

Im staring with a theme as well. The first big group of licks are all from or inspired by the Strength by Numbers release, which I listened to a lot before I played at Telluride. I think I may stick with the theme idea for a while instead of bouncing around. Also youll be able to hear the licks in context of a song. 

One note, these are just approximations of what I hear when trying to learn licks. In no way am I saying these are 100% accurate. 

Ill begin posting them tomorrow and I hope anyone who watches these enjoys them and learns a little something from them!
Im just trying to give a little something back to you fine folks at the cafe!

Cheers!

----------

Cindy, 

Denny Gies, 

Eric C., 

FPhil, 

Fretfet2, 

Mando-Mauler, 

Mark Gunter, 

MsRutaRutabaga, 

OKMike, 

Sevelos, 

soliver, 

Summer., 

tomnottom, 

Tyler K, 

UsuallyPickin

----------


## danielpatrick

Lick #1.   Here we go!




This lick was inspired by a riff that Mark O'Connor plays in his solo at about the 3:09s mark. This is a great of example of trying to learn a specific lick but then stumbling on your own thing. 

Purchase strength in numbers here https://www.amazon.com/Telluride-Ses.../dp/B000006EJJ

----------

bigskygirl, 

derbex, 

jawgee, 

OneChordTrick, 

Sevelos, 

tomnottom

----------


## UsuallyPickin

That's day one down ...... this sounds like fun ...... I am concerned for my memory's ability to keep up but I will give it a shot. R/

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## bigskygirl

Really nice stuff!  I too will try and keep up...thanks!

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is the dobro riff in "Future man" off of Strength in Numbers. Tomorrow's will be the fiddle riff. Lick number 4 will be a double stop lick made by combining the two! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is the fiddle riff from "Future Man" it is the high harmony to yesterday's lick. Tomorrow, we put them together for a cool double stop lick.

----------


## JonZ

Nice idea. Nice licks. One observation.

The intro is 10 seconds long--about a quarter of one of the videos. After a year, people will have spent an hour watching the intro.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Good call. Dumping the intro!

----------

jawgee, 

Jerusalem Ridge, 

Sevelos

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a combination of Licks 2 and 3. By combining the dobro and fiddle licks, you get a cool double stop style harmony that's tricky to play but is fun and sounds cool!

Also intro removed!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's Lick (#5) is the A part of a riff in "Texas Red" by Strength in Numbers (buy this album!) This tune has tons of cool parts that I'll be posting this week. Cool riffs, a little tremolo workout and a killer Sam solo coming this week.....to the best of my ability! LOL Cheers!

----------


## Loubrava

Oh man I liked the intro ! Anyway thanks for licks
Lou

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Thanks Lou!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is the second part of yesterday's lick from Texas Red!

----------


## Tom C

Nice. You should state what key you're in.

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Good suggestion Tom. Will add to today's video. Thanks!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part C of the riff in Texas Red by Strength in Numbers! Cool variation for the past two licks. Tomorrow has got some great Sam Bush tremolo! Cheers!

Free TABS at www.mandolinsandbeer.com

Shirts, Koozies and Stickers available at www.theskybluesky.com/store

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is the final part of the riff we've been working on. It's got a tricky little pause and some killer Sam Bush tremolo!

Tomorrow will be part one of my take on Sam's solo in this tune.

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is one of my favorites! It's in G but this lick is easily moveable to add it into any key you need! This is part one of 4. Solo starts around 2:24. Sam plays it pretty quick. Cheers!

PS. This is my take on the solo, I'm pretty sure its not 100 percent but it will get you close.

----------

Sevelos

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 of 4 of my take on Sam's solo in Texas Red. Timing is weird as it leads into part 3. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is 3 of 4 from my take on Sam Bush's solo in Texas Man!
Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is number 4 of 4 from Sam Bush's solo in Texas Red. I love this lick!! #playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer

Free TABS at www.mandolinsandbeer.com
Shirts, koozies, and stickers are available at 
www.Theskybluesky.com/store

----------


## danielpatrick

On to a new tune! This lick is riff A from the song Pink Flamingo on the Strength in Numbers album Telluride Sessions! Check it out!
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is riff B from Pink Flamingos by Strength in Numbers. This lick is weird and cool! The song is in A but this chord appears to be played over and F chord! Awesome sounding. 
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush

----------


## danielpatrick

Fun lick ahead! Todays lick is a cool lick over a C# to F# change in Pink Flamingos! 
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush

----------


## danielpatrick

Another fun lick ahead! Todays lick is a cool lick similar to yesterday's lick over a C# to F#. However today's lick is over B to E. Listen to it how it's used on Pink Flamingos by Strength in Numbers! 
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush

----------


## danielpatrick

The next two licks are burners! Both are from Duke and Cookie. This one is at 2:29. Sam plays it quicker and cleaner......of course! 
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush

----------


## danielpatrick

Burning Lick #2 coming up today. Again this one is from Duke and Cookie and its at approx the 2:39 point. Also once again, Sam plays it quicker and cleaner. This is a cool lick! 
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a pretty lick from One Winter's Night with some nice ornamentation via Mark O'Connor. There isn't much mandolin on this track so this is the fiddle part. Cheers.
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush #markoconnor

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part two of yesterday's lick. The first half is the same. Cheers!
#playeveryday #mandolinsandbeer #sambush #markoconnor

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a bluegrass kickoff in the Key of E. It is based on Roland White's intro into Dark Hollow off of The New Kentucky Colonels live album from Holland.
#mandolinsandbeer #playeveryday #rolandwhite #bluegrassmandolin

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a three-fer! The lick is a Jimmy Gaudreau lick from the tune Fox on the Run by the Country Gentlemen. I play it in the original key of B, and then A and G which are a little more common. 

Get the TAB for free at www.mandolinsandbeer.com

Check out the Reddit sub at www.reddit.com/r/mandolinlickoftheday

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is inspired by the kick off to I'm Just Here To Get My Baby Out of Jail off of the Kitchen Tapes Album. I love this recording! So many great tunes!!! Check it out if you haven't heard it yet!



#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 from yesterday's lick from Im just here to get my baby out of jail. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is part one of a John Duffey style lick in G from Working on a Building. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 to the John Duffey lick from yesterday. Add this lick and yesterday's together and you've got the first half of the solo to Working on a Building down! Cheers!


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

https://youtu.be/DmSlVAjQ3Tc

Today's lick is heard in all sorts of bluegrass tunes. It's also easy to move to any key! I played it in 4 different keys to give you an idea on how to move it! 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is the double stop run by Sam Bush on Tony Rice's recording of Old Train. The original key is F but I play it in G. Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's Lick is part 2 from Old Train following Sam's awesome double stop run. Again, I play it in G, the original is in F. Cheers! #mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is based on a David Grisman Lick I heard back in the day. I can't remember the song, but I had the lick written out.....and I dig it! Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is based on a run Dawg does in Whiskey in the Jar, off the Shady Grove album. Hey plays it in C, however, this is one of those easily moveable licks. I show it here in C and G. Cheers! #mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is based on a riff played over the I chord in Tomorrow's My Wedding Day. Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 to yesterdays lick in A. Together you would have half of a solo in the style in Tomorrow's My Wedding Day. Tomorrow will have another part of this solo. 
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 4 of the solo in the style of Tomorrow's my Wedding Day. This is the last part and I put em all together at the end of the video. Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is just a quick little bluesy chromatic lick in the Key of C. It's also easily movable. Just start on the root note of what ever key you're in. Cheers
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a fast descending riff in the key of G.
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Cool little riff today. I like using it over singer songwriter tunes in the key of E. Melissa by the Allman Bros. is a good tune to use it in. Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a fun little double octave lick in A. Cheers!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## AwesomeDude

Great stuff Dan!  Thanks for sharing

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part one of a double stop lick in the key of G. It's over a I-IV-I-V progression. If you aren't familiar with the Roman numeral system, it just means in the key of G, it would be G-C-G-D Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part two of a double stop lick in the key of G.  Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick completes a series of three licks that when put together gives you a double stop solo in the style of Foggy Mountain Top. Play lick 41, then lick 42, repeat lick 41 and then end it with today's lick #43! Cheers!

BTW I'm almost at 1000 likes on Facebook. If you would be so kind as to head over and click like....that would be awesome!

www.facebook.com/mandolinsandbeer

----------


## danielpatrick

Just a quick lick in A today!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a fun 2 octave lick in the key of E. It's my mandolin take on Blue Sky by the Allman Brothers Band. It's a fun lick to play and practice your slides on! Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? See signature below. 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is just a quick little lick in E! Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Head over to Link in my signature. 
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Pinkie Buster in C! Get the tab from my signature below! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part one of my version of what I play over the B part of the traditional tune Down By the Riverside. It's a fun little double stop tremolo run. Today we focus on playing over the C and G chords. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link in my signature. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 of my take on the B part of "Down By The Riverside". Yesterday was over the C and G chords. Today over D and G. I play both parts at the end of the video. 

Want free TABS for the licks? Head over to the link in my signature.

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a fun bluesy lick in the key of G. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my signature. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is from the old 80s tune Centerfold. Drop this one in a song in G next time you are playing and see if anybody catches it. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check my sig below.

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is a 3 octave run in the key of G. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link in my signature. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is fun little lick in the key of C. Good one to use at the end of a tune. Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my signature below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is fun little lick in the key of E. Another good one to use at the end of a tune. Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link in my signature. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is based on a fiddle lick in the key of A.  Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Link in my signature below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 1 of a fast lick in the Key of C based on an Adam Steffey lick I heard a while back.
Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my signature below for link!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is part 2 of a fast lick in the Key of C based on an Adam Steffey lick I heard a while back.
Want free TABS for the licks? Check out link in signature!
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is based on a fiddle lick I learned a while back. Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Link in signature. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is jazzy lick over a C major 7 chord. Cheers!
Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today's lick is inspired by Tom Petty. This is the riff in the middle of the tune. It's cool and a little bluesy and you can drop it into a tune in the Key of E! I also only played it one time through as it is a pretty slow riff. 

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my signature.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a bluesy lick in the key of B. Cheers

Want free TABS for the licks? Link in signature below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a great lick from Billy Strings version of Walk on Boy. Don Julin plays incredibly all over this tune....you should check it out!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my signature below. 
#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the second part of the solo in Walk on Boy. After the lick I play licks 62 and 63 together. You should check out the Billy Strings version featuring Don Julin....its incredible. Cheers! Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link in my signature.
 #mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick I picked up from a recording of Chris Thile and Bryan Sutton playing New River Train.....cool lick! Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Link below in signature!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the intro riff to Crazy Train! Key changed from the Ozzy version to make it easier to play on mandolin. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a bluesy lick from Sam Bush. Maintaining my there of train songs the past few days, it comes from his tune Riding on that Bluegrass Train. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link below. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is another Train Lick this time it is from Jimmy Gaudreau from his album and song of the same name 2:10 Train. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Link is below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the last in the series of Train Songs. Today is part 1 of 4 of a mandolin break on the old Woody Guthrie tune This Train is Bound for Glory (key of A) We kick it off over the A chord. Cheers! Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link below!

 #mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the last in the series of Train Songs. Today is part 2 of 4 of a mandolin break on the old Woody Guthrie tune This Train is Bound for Glory (key of A) We kick it off over the A chord. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out the link below.


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the last in the series of Train Songs. Today is part 3 of 4 of a mandolin break on the old Woody Guthrie tune This Train is Bound for Glory (key of A) Today we go from A to A7 to D then D7. Cheers!

Want free TABS for the licks? Check out my link below. 

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a lick I️ picked up from the incredible Matt Flinner. Its from a version of East Tennessee Blues that he and the equally incredible Mike Compton have floating around on the Youtube. Look it up and enjoy. 

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out the link below. 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a part 2 from a solo i  picked up from the incredible Matt Flinner. Its from a version of East Tennessee Blues that he and the equally incredible Mike Compton have floating around on the Youtube. Look it up and enjoy. 

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? Check out the link below

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is a part 3 from a solo i picked up from the incredible Matt Flinner. Its from a version of East Tennessee Blues that he and the equally incredible Mike Compton have floating around on the Youtube. Look it up and enjoy. 

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? Check out the link below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is the final lick I️ll be doing from East Tennessee Blues by Matt Flinner and Mike Compton. This time we take another crack at Mr. Comptons licks. Its a great study of two phenomenal players that both have different approaches to tunes. Some great double stops from The Man!...Fun stuff!
Check out the video here......https://youtu.be/Z9Abc_aH828 Lots of great licks! Cheers!


BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out link below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

In honor of going to see the Dawg tonight, todays lick is the first half of the opening to Zorros Last Ride off of his incredible new release with Tommy Emmanuel! You should purchase it immediately, the entire collection is a lesson in tone and technique.....stoked to see them play it live tonight! Cheers!


BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out the link below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is part 2 from the Dawg and Tommy Emmanuel tune Zorros Last Ride. You really should check this album out! I️ think the rest of the licks this week will be the 7 Days of Grisman! Cheers!


BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out the link below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## Mark Gunter

That album ranks high in my "want" list. Man, I love the sound of the Zorro lick (pt 1 & 2), thanks

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is part 1 from the Dawg and Tommy Emmanuel version of Tispsy Gypsy. This is part of my “7 Days of Grisman” PS sorry I missed yesterday.  Food poisoning......terrible.

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out the link below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is part 2 from the Dawg and Tommy Emmanuel version of Tispsy Gypsy. This is part of my “7 Days of Grisman”

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out link below.

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Happy Thanksgiving!!
Todays lick is from the tune Albuquerque Turkey...fitting I believe. This lick is taken from the Josh Pinkham Benny Thomasson album. Dawg plays on this track although Im pretty sure its Josh on this lick. This is part 5 of my 7 Days of Grisman

BTW, want the free TABS for these licks?? 

Check out the link below!

#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is a bluesy intro to Brakeman’s Blues by the Dawg off of the Dawg & Del release. This is part 6 of my “7 Days of Grisman”

Also, I’ve got a cool giveaway coming up for lick 100 so stay tuned for that. Please follow me on Facebook, Instagram or my sub reddit 
r/MandolinlickoftheDay . 



#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Got a little busy with gigs and the holiday but free tabs for Licks 72-83 are now posted on my site. The link is below in my signature. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Im going to see Dead and Company in Charlotte this week so Ive got a few Dead inspired licks. Heres part 2 of 3 for an intro to Deep Elem Blues in the key of E.  This lick is over the A chord and back to the E.

Also, Ive got a cool giveaway coming up for lick 100 so stay tuned for that. Please follow me on Facebook, Instagram or my sub reddit 
r/MandolinlickoftheDay . 



#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------

smokinop

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3 of 3 for an intro to Deep Elem Blues in the key of E.  This lick is over the B chord and back to the E. Fun lick! Cheers!

Also, I’ve got a cool giveaway coming up for lick 100 so stay tuned for that. Please follow me on Facebook, Instagram or my sub reddit 
r/MandolinlickoftheDay . 



#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

So Dead and Co. were great last night! Fun times in Charlotte. So lets keep moving with some solo licks for Deep Elem. Todays lick is over the E chord. 

Ill be announcing the details for the giveaway in a few more days. Ill Pick a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page or my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer or my Reddit page and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all three you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe #bluechippicks

----------

smokinop

----------


## danielpatrick

A few more licks left in the Deep Elem series. yesterday was a lick over the E chord. Today is the first half of the lick over the A chord. Tomorrow will be the other half( which is the A back to E) Cheers! 

Ill be announcing the details for the giveaway in a few more days. Ill Pick a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page or my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer, my Youtube channel  or my Reddit page www.reddit.com/r/mandolinlickoftheday  and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all 4 you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is the final lick in the Deep Elem blues series. This one is played over a B chord. 
Cheers!


I’ll be announcing the details for the giveaway in a few more days. I’ll “Pick” a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page www.facebook.com/mandolinsandbeer or my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer, my Youtube channel  or my Reddit page www.reddit.com/r/mandolinlickoftheday  and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all three you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

This week Ill be showing solo ideas and licks for the Old Time tune Cold Frosty Morning. There are a ton of cool versions out there. When ever Im working up a new tune, I try to listen to as many versions as I can, and regardless of what instrument is taking the breaks, I try and find some inspiration to run with. Heres Solo lick 1 over the Am chord. 
Cheers!


Ill be announcing the details for the giveaway in a few more days. Ill Pick a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page,  my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer, my Youtube channel  or my Reddit page www.reddit.com/r/mandolinlickoftheday  and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all three you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------

smokinop

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s Solo lick 2 from Cold Frosty Morning. Today is over the G chord. 
Cheers!


I’ll be announcing the details for the giveaway in a few more days. I’ll “Pick” a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page, my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer, my Youtube channel  or my Reddit page   and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all three you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is number 3 in the Cold Frosty Morning series.......BTW check out this version by Josh Pinkham....good stuff! https://youtu.be/O5xZYqH7y9U


Tomorrow Ill be announcing the details for the giveaway. Ill Pick a winner on Dec 1st. There will be no purchase necessary all you need to do is either follow my Facebook page, my Instagram @mandolinsandbeer, my Youtube channel  or my Reddit page and watch for instructions. PS. If you follow all three you increase you odds of winning! 


#mandolinsandbeer #mandolinlessons #playeveryday #gibson #gibsonusa #mandolin #mandolinplayer #mandolincafe #bluechippicks

----------


## danielpatrick

Now that youve got a solos worth of Licks from the last 3 videos, heres a lick you can toss in there! Cheers

Dont forget to go to my Facebook page (Link Below)  and watch the video on how to enter the Blue Chip pick giveaway!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is part one of two and it is a cool lick to play in the B section when the Am becomes an A major. This lick leads right into tomorrows. Cheers!

Don’t forget to go to my Facebook page and watch the video on how to enter the Blue Chip pick giveaway!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is part two of two and it is a cool lick to play in the B section when the Am becomes an A major.  Cheers!

Don’t forget to go to my Facebook page www.facebook.com/mandolinsandbeer and watch the video on how to enter the Blue Chip pick giveaway!

----------


## danielpatrick

This week we’ll be working up some licks for Watson Blues! Today we’ll start with the kick off....obviously normally done by the guitar.....but fun to play on the mandolin too! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Lick number 98!!

----------


## danielpatrick



----------


## danielpatrick

Lick 4 of 7 for Watson Blues.

----------


## danielpatrick

Lick 5 of 7

----------


## danielpatrick



----------


## danielpatrick



----------


## danielpatrick

Since the Jazz tune of the month is Honeysuckle Rose I figured Id base some of the licks on that. Hopefully Ill have a version on that link of my take on the tune soon!

In the meantime, here is the high part of the Django intro.

----------


## danielpatrick

Part 2 in the Honeysuckle Rose series is the lower octave lick to yesterday’s lick (#104) Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is over the F7 to Bb7 change. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick



----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s one right out of the Django playbook!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is a gypsy jazz lick I transcribed from a clarinet solo. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Cool little Gminor run today for Honeysuckle Rose!

----------


## danielpatrick



----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is played over the F7 chord in the B section. 

To see how the lick is used in the song, check out the full video here

https://youtu.be/jiSLpdP5YvY

----------


## mandolin breeze

That's what I'm talking about!! . . . Nice job Daniel . . . think I'll grab my mando . . . and a beer!!! Happy New Year!!! And THANKS!

----------

danielpatrick

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is the final lick in the Honeysuckle Rose series! Happy New Year!

----------


## danielpatrick

Happy New Year! The next few licks Im going to post this week are going to be some scale exercises Ive been warming up with every morning. This one is kind of musical sounding to my ear and descends down the major scale 3 notes at a time. Start at the root note of a scale, then work your way down to the lowest note you can. Try to get each note to sound as clear as the last. (It gets tricky when switching strings!) Then start with another note! The tab for this exercise is available for free at www.mandolinsandbeer.com

Be sure to use a metronome! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

The next tune up to bat is Don’t Let Your Deal Go Down. Today’s lick starts with a kick off lick and then the beginning of an intro over the E chord. Tomorrow will be over the A chord.

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick is part 2 and played over the A7 chord. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Part 3 of intro, played over the D7 chord. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final lick to make up the intro. This lick is over the G chord. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Let’s dig in to some Mark O’Connor fiddle licks on this tune!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick goes along with yesterday’s lick (#119) Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a cool two parter inspired by Bryan Sutton! Today’s lick will lead right in to tomorrow’s. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

The next series of licks are going to be for the tune Beaumont Rag. I love this song, and there are a bunch of great versions out there to pick up licks from. Today’s is part 1 of 2 for a lick going from the A section to the B section. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part two to yesterday’s lick, I play both parts together at the end of the clip. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 1 to my take on the B section of Beaumont Rag.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here's part two to the B section of Beaumont Rag. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here are some solo ideas for Beaumont Rag. The next few are inspired by Frank Vignola! Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s solo idea was inspired again by Frank Vignola. This lick can be played along with lick #127. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3 of solo licks for Beaumont Rag.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final lick in the series of Beaumont Rag licks. Put all together and you can play through one full solo section! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

New series of licks ahead. This series is based on Going Down the Road Feeling Bad. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a lick from the C back to the G chord in Going Down the Road.

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is back to the C chord and then to the Em.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final lick for the intro to GDTRFB. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

The next series of licks, when put together will give you a solo to play over Going Down the Road. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2 to the solo for Going Down the Road. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s solo lick number 3! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final solo lick. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

New tune! The next tune I’ll be posting licks from is Tipper by Tony Rice. The intro is played by guitar but I kick it off on mandolin so it is my take on the intro. Here’s part one. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the second part to the intro to Tipper.

----------


## danielpatrick

Part 3, Tipper intro.

----------


## danielpatrick

Todays lick is played at the end of the A section, the second time through, right before going to the B section.

----------


## danielpatrick

The next 7 licks I’m posting are all based on the Sam Bush solo from live version of Little Sadie that I have. It was recorded with the Super Pickers Live at the Birchmere.  When you put all seven of the licks together, you’ll have a full solo. I’m also going to post a full video of the tune, the progression is a little tricky, but soooo cool! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s lick 2 of 7 to the live recording of Little Sadie. Cheers.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is solo part #3. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is part 4!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 5 to the solo for Little Sadie. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Today’s lick, I actually broke into two parts. Today’s is a pretty easy tremolo part with cool timing. Tomorrow is a little more difficult double stop tremolo part. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is the final lick in the Little Sadie series of licks. Put em all together and you’ve got a full solo!

----------


## danielpatrick

This week I’ll be playing some licks over nine pound hammer in the Key of A. Classic tune. Cheers. 

PS. I haven’t been posting the tabs because Im not sure anyone is downloading them. If you want the tabs to be posted let me know, it takes some extra time to do but if people are using them, Ill post them.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is a lick that is played over the A chord in Nine Pound Hammer. Tomorrow’s Lick will be the second part over the E and A.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a cool lick to play over the E chord.

----------


## danielpatrick

Lick in A, goes good with beer! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s another 2 part lick for 9lb hammer. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part two to yesterday’s lick and the final lick in the Nine Pound Hammer series. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

The next group of tasty licks come courtesy of the late, great Butch Baldassari. These licks are from his tune Black Canyon. Great stuff! If you haven’t checked him out, do yourself a favor and look him up. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a variation on yesterday’s lick. Again, do yourself a favor and check out Butch Baldassari’s Black Canyon. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s one with some tremolo. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part one of a bluesy double stop series. Check out Butch Baldassari’s Black Canyon to hear it in use. Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part two to yesterday’s lick. This one is for over a C chord.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3 of the double stops from Black Canyon. Put 159, 160, and 161 together.

----------


## danielpatrick

The next four licks are from the fiddle intro to Cowboy Man by Lyle Lovett and they fit great on the mandolin. You can use all the licks together for a solo, or play them individually and stick em into tunes as you please. Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part two to the fiddle intro to Cowboy Man by Lyle Lovett.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3 of 4. Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final lick in the intro to Cowboy Man by Lyle Lovett. Put 162-165 together and you’ve got a cool little solo. 

Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Here are licks 162-165 all together for the Cowboy Man intro. Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

New set of Licks, Key of C, based on Adam Steffey’s version of Dear John. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2 in the key of C from Dear John. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3, another cool Steffey lick. Cheers

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s another cool Steffey lick. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Some licks in A coming up. Cheers!

----------

Darren Bailey

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s one with some cool slides, Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a quick, fast lick in A. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a gypsy jazz styled lick in Bm. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s another jazzy one for ya. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s a turnaround going from the E chord to the D chord and resolving on the A. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part one for a kickoff to Brown’s Ferry Blues

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2 for the kick off. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s the final lick to the kickoff for Brown’s Ferry Blues. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part one of a solo for Ginseng Sullivan. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2 to Ginseng Sullivan solo ideas.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3.

----------


## danielpatrick

Part four, cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here is the next set of licks, 183-185, played together. Cheers.

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 1 of 3. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Heres part 3, new set of licks tomorrow! Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

The next set of licks is based on Ernest Tubb’s classic Thanks A Lot. Here’s the full solo. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 1 of 4 for the solo to Thanks a Lot. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 2 of 4 to Thanks a Lot. Cheers~

----------


## danielpatrick

Here’s part 3 of 4. Cheers!

----------


## danielpatrick

Heres part 4 of 4. Sorry for delay! My schedule has been crazy.

----------


## danielpatrick

Hey all! Looks like I may have to start doing Lick of the Week! I’ve been averaging 6+ gigs a week for the past few months along with being a husband and a father and working on a new release!!.....I’m exhausted...lol!! I appreciate all the people that have been checking out the vids! I’ll post some stuff soon......I have been posting Mandolin and Beer vids on my instagram on the reg if you want to check that out. Handle is in the signature. Cheers!

----------

